# Tiger sauce



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Next time you are at the grocery store find a bottle of Tiger sauce. It has a picture of a tiger on the front of the bottle. It is great. By the name you might think it is very hot it is not. It is great on sandwiches. It has a unique flavor. It goes well with wild game.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Tried the Tiger Sauce tonight. Very tasty--I think it could cover the taste of a fried shingle. I will be stocking up before next season :beer:


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

If you liked the Tiger Sauce, also give Pickapeppa Sauce a try. I believe it is Jamaican and Fantastic with almost anything.


----------

